# Flea / Worm Treatment



## j3n (Jan 15, 2011)

I have three cats one of which is is around a year old. Every month I use Bob Martins Flea treatment and every three months I use Bob Martins Worm both are applied to the back of the neck. I normally put the flea and the wormer on them on the same day I have seen the vet do this.

The older two cats are fine but the younger one hates getting her flea treatment I thought she was just being fussy, she runs around and desperately tries to lick it off. I applied both treatments to the three cats two days ago and the younger one now has a bald patch on the back of her neck. This is the first time she has lost hair as a result of the treatment, the other two cats are fine. All the time I thought she was just being kitten like she must have been in pain because of it!

Was this because I applied both at the same time? Is there a flea treatment that I can use that would be kinder to her skin?

Thanks


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi j3n, welcome to the pets forum and great to have you on board.

Personally, I would not use any chemical on my cats that didn't come via the vets. I only used a Bob Martin product once, many years ago, and would never do so again. Off the supermarket shelf products aren't generally considered to be the best.

My recommendation would be to discuss this with your vet and go with their recommendation as that will be safer AND they can ensure you give the correct dosage for each cat.

If their prices are a bit too much for you, ask them to give you a prescription & then you can order on-line where you'll get better prices.

Are your cats indoor only or do they also go out? If they are the former, you don't need to treat quite as often, just every other month or even less than that. Some members with indoor only cats just de-flea every 6 months. A lot cheaper I'm sure you'd agree.


----------



## j3n (Jan 15, 2011)

I will phone the vet in the morning and ask for some advice. I feel terrible about her bald patch! One of my cats is 16 and a house cat the other two love going out.

If you don't like to use chemicals on your cats how do you treat them for worms and fleas? I honestly thought I was doing the right thing by them I have always been vigilant and treated them this way for fleas and worms. I don't want to attempt a different brand of treatment in case it hurts her in the same way.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

There are some pretty nasty horror stories about Bob Martin flea and worm spot on products. I'm pretty certain they shouldn't even be sold publicly 

Same as MB, would never use anything bought off a supermarket shelf - Ours are wormed with Milbemax at the vets and have only been 'deflead' once in 14 months, when they were little (can't remember which product that was though, sorry!)


----------



## Tylah (Mar 12, 2011)

My Mam used Bob Martin flea treatment on one of my cats, and he had the same reaction as yours. Trying to lick it off constantly, i had to wipe him with a soaking wet sheet of kitchen paper all the time. 

I never treat my cats for fleas and they go outside, they rarely ever have a flea and if one does you'll notice they are scratching so you can just get the flea comb out, or squash it with a pair of tweezers if it's on the ear.

ps.

You can buy Drontal who are the market leader from Amazon without a prescription.


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

I just de wormed mine with a tablet from the vet to put in there food and i do that once every 3months and i use frontline to de flea them that goes on the back of the neck and it was fine with my kittens plus i bought it ofline and was a cheap price. xx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

j3n said:


> I will phone the vet in the morning and ask for some advice. I feel terrible about her bald patch! One of my cats is 16 and a house cat the other two love going out.
> 
> *If you don't like to use chemicals on your cats how do you treat them for worms and fleas? * I honestly thought I was doing the right thing by them I have always been vigilant and treated them this way for fleas and worms. I don't want to attempt a different brand of treatment in case it hurts her in the same way.


I do use chemical flea & worm treatments - the difference is using them with the guidance of your vet who will ensure that your cats are not allergic to anything and advise accordingly. The vet will also ensure you get the correct dosage for each animal.

Don't beat yourself up over what you have used till now, that is why this forum is so great. There are so many people to guide us all in the best ways to give our babies the very best we can. I've had cats for nearly 30 yrs now and yet EVERY day, I learn something new from this forum.

Our wonderful dietary paerson, Hobbs, also recommends a wee pinch of Brewers yeast powder on the cats food, once a day, to help keep the fleas at bay using a more natural approach. Gigantic big bag (that comes in a box on their shelf) from Holland & Barretts is only £3.69 (approx) and will last you for AGES if you fancy giving that a wee try.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

We use Animal Health Products - Cats and dogs from Vet-Medic
We get our dog wormer from here & will get Masies next wormer from here, were only going to be worming every 6 months as recommended buy our vet!
Sorry your wee cat had a bad reaction, I wouldn't use shop bought wormers etc as they aren't as effective as vet strength meds!


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

one thing to remember is that animals are just like us when it comes to meds

one can be fine with it the other can react to it.. it's an immune system reaction, your cat may be allergic/intolerant of the active (or any of the) ingredient(s), best thing to do is stop using the product that causes the problem and try another one with a different active ingredient.

pets at home, sell a flea treatment called Fipronil, that is quite good (i should know i've read the patent specification, and used it on my cats) it's not too pricey. It might be worth trying if you can't afford the vets one.

keep an eye on the cats and make a note of any who react and what too, same as you would for your kids.


----------

